# How to rent a flat?



## AgnesMéz25 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everybody! I am very happy I found this site, and I have a loads of questions
It's very likely that me and my fionceé need to move to Singapore, because he had a job offer from there. We currently live in Dublin, and I wondered if we can rent a 1 bedroom apartment there because on the internet I hardly found any. 
We currently pay 750 Euro here for a 2 bed which is very good even here, so I would like to find something nice around 1500 Dollar.
I would appreciate any help from you guys, because I haven't got a clue how thing works out there!
Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A quick reply:

Rarely do you find single room apartments.

Secondly, for a whole 2 bedroom apartment (known as three room flats, in Singapore Jargon .. ) it would be from 1,200 onwards or so.

if you are looking at a unfurnished, and fixed rate rental, look at JTC- they have a scheme for Foreign Talent - though you must get your work pass / EP settled first, so you may have to shack up temporarily .. 

take a look at JTC Corporation - Availability for Rental


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi AgnesMez25,

I gather that you guys would rather stay alone than with housemates, right? If that's the case you'd want to be renting a HDB whole unit which, depending on the location,size and number of rooms would set you back maybe SGD$1700 upwards (4-room flat, which might be overkill tho). Oh a HDB unit is a high rise flat that's very common in Singapore. You might also want to consider renting a condo. Here's a link to a previous reply I gave that might be useful. And if you're curious about e payment structure for renting a place, here's a short guide. Alright, hope I was of some help. Good luck, you guys!


----------



## Gabor (Jan 17, 2010)

Szia Ági!

Örömmel látom hogy mások is szingapúri költözésen gondolkoznak  Hugom február elején költözik és vele tartok 1 hónap erejéig hogy segítsek neki amiben csak tudok.. találtatok már apartmant? gumtree, locanto, iproperty, propertyguru, craigslist a népszerűbbek gondolom néztétek Ti is.. egy italra akár össze is futhatnánk majd kint


----------

